# Hemp Twine as band/pouch ties



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

I've recently started using hemp twine to attach my bands, tubes and pouches. I have been getting great longevity and have not gotten any rips or tears on rubber from the ends that I use this twine. As someone who loves his waxed string, I can tell you that hemp twine is a lot more friendly to rubber. I just wanted to let members know that hemp twine is also an option if you haven't used it before , a helluva good one too!!!! 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Good to know.. do you wax it?


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

StretchandEat said:


> Good to know.. do you wax it?


No, I don't wax these.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

That's good to know. I have plenty of it, I really like it to finish off my bicycle handlebar tape. I'll coat it with shellac after I make about a dozen wraps, It looks so much nicer than just tape.


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

devils son in law said:


> That's good to know. I have plenty of it, I really like it to finish off my bicycle handlebar tape. I'll coat it with shellac after I make about a dozen wraps, It looks so much nicer than just tape.


 I'm sure it feels nicer too! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Gonna give this a try for sure . Thanks for the heads up


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Ibojoe said:


> Gonna give this a try for sure . Thanks for the heads up


No problem man. Here's a link to why and how hemp cord can be used:

http://www.globalhemp.com/2013/10/top-10-uses-for-hemp-cord.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Thats great dude. Ebay or amazon should have it right?


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

eBay has some they have 0.5mm and 1mm thickness twine in various colors, and it's pretty cheap for a whole spool!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

pult421 said:


> Thats great dude. Ebay or amazon should have it right?


Jo-Ann's fabric also has it, that's where I bought mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks Turk, it's now on my try-it-out list. I had a set of hemp forks once but they always shot high. 

Seriously, if it weren't for one narrow-minded, self-centered bureaucrat by the name of Harry Jacob Anslinger, hemp would be appreciated for the miracle plant that it is, in all its manifestations.


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

CornDawg said:


> Thanks Turk, it's now on my try-it-out list. I had a set of hemp forks once but they always shot high.
> 
> Seriously, if it weren't for one narrow-minded, self-centered bureaucrat by the name of Harry Jacob Anslinger, hemp would be appreciated for the miracle plant that it is, in all its manifestations.


No problem buddy! Hemp is supposedly better than cotton when holding things together as it has longer fibers than cotton. Give it a try, I'm sure you would like it! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

